# Pictures for Modern Clip



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Mira's going to the groomer tomorrow to get all tidied up from the last time I groomed her. She'll be going a couple of more times before I get some professional tools on my hands. I asked for a "Modern Trim" which I've read to be like a stylized lamb trim or a german trim w/ long ears and a long tail. The groomer didn't know what that was, so I said I'll bring some pictures. I'm sure she could do a better job than me at accomplishing it so I will give her a try.. I know it is an experienced job to do.

Are there some really solid pictures of Modern Clips that I can save to show her? I haven't found really good ones yet, and most are with missing pieces.. Ex: I find a fabulous coat shape to match a modern trim but it is really a german. It would be nice to find a true picture to dictate what I want.

Another thing is.. I want to band her top knot as it grows longer, so I want a modern trim with a banded top knot. That sounds like a show puppy cut, but the show puppy cuts seem to have more hair, with a long exaggerated top knot, and an "arched" back.. which I'm not aiming for.

This may seem all pointless as we go into coat change but I'll see what I can handle until then! Here are some of the pics I found to kind of show what I want.. anyone have any better ones?


The white poodle's head is what I want to go for, I think that is CharismaticMillie's dog, he/she is beautiful!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

How far are you from Longwood Fl? Your profile says central Florida. If it is within a reasonable distance, you can take her to the best


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I am in Lakeland, FL. An hour away unfortunately and there are not that many great groomers here that I know about. I am a fast learner and plan to start grooming her myself soon.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Aww! Look! It's baby Tiger. . That's a photo of him at 6 months old and that is a show puppy trim. ❤❤?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I too have always wanted Stella in a "Modern" but my groomer did tell me that the hair is a lot longer than it looks in pictures and takes a lot of time at home to maintain it and frequent grooms to keep it looking like I like. So we went with a "Modified Lamb" which is the lamb with a longer head/neck legs. I love the "show puppy cut" and wanted to keep Stella in it but with coat change the matting was to much to keep under control. Stella started hating being groomed due to all the pulling of her coat! The following are a few pictures of her coat at different stages of time between grooms. I do brush her daily, its a must, bath and blow dry every 2 weeks. F/F/T ever 10 days or so.
I love the long coat and hate the idea of having to shorten it.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I love stella's cut, it's the kind of look I want. I want to try out the Modern since Mira's hair is pretty long right now and I want to give her some shape to it. I can keep up with the frequent grooming at home, but if it fails I think I'll have to go with a modified lamb as well since I love the long look. We missed the groomers today but we're heading there tomorrow and I'll see how she turns out. If anyone knows of a site or grooming competition photos with a Modern Trim please share.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a pic but you'll need to log in I think:
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/246712885810122702/

Some good pics in this thread:
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/2400-poodle-cuts-pictures-different-poodle-cuts-2.html

Edited because I first posted a video marked as a modern but viewers responded it was a german.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

There are a couple of really good poodle grooming videos on learn2groomdogs if you are looking to do it yourself


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks wolf cub! I've never seen that site before and just found dozens of poodle videos I haven't seen yet.. this will take up my time for sure.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Those clips are beautiful! The longer version will be very labor intensive. A lot of hand scissoring so probably won't be cheap. Just gorgeous though!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

The shape and angulations of that cut is what makes me want it so bad. It must all be a big illusion because it seems like there isn't much hair in the cut. Part of it practically looks shaved. Mira looks like a big cotton ball right now, I was thinking I'd need to take a lot off to get it that way but then again I'd need to grow hair on her hocks/chest.. agh


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mithy said:


> The shape and angulations of that cut is what makes me want it so bad. It must all be a big illusion because it seems like there isn't much hair in the cut. Part of it practically looks shaved. Mira looks like a big cotton ball right now, I was thinking I'd need to take a lot off to get it that way but then again I'd need to grow hair on her hocks/chest.. agh


A modern is very short across the back, not a whole lot on the body either, depending on the structure of the dog. More hair on the crest and topknot, and on the legs. Back of the back leg is very short also, wrapped around to the side. Let me see if I can find a decent pic of my girl. She is in modern, but with a german tail. She needs more length on her topknot and crest though.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you very much for that description, a pic would be helpful! I just dropped her off at the groomers, let's see how she comes out. Of course I'm not expecting a perfect cut since she needs more hair to grow in some areas but the groomer seemed really nice and has spoos of her own! I'm so glad I found her.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Mira looks adorable!! She groomer banded her still growing top knot, and she looks so cute. Apparently she has no chest, so she needs a lot more hair to grow there and her back legs look really skinny. She didn't have much hock hair to start with so the groomer took off more in parts to make the other parts appear bigger. The hocks seem to be the slowest growing hair on her body.. The biggest problem is her puppy hair, which is still so very wispy and soft it doesn't hold any shape. I actually can't wait until her coat starts to change! (Maybe I'll regret that later..)

She is really tired!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks Lovely!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She looks really, really good! Your groomer did a very nice clip on her. Pic #2 is so feminine and sweet!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Love it


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Naira and Mira are like the same color (now). Naira was much darker than her at her age...with clear apricot markings but now she's more of just an overall cream. I would like to get her to this length and Maintain it. Mira looks like she will be a big girl.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you, I think Mira will lighten up even more as she gets older as the sire and dam are stark white. Her ears and hocks were more orange-y as a baby. It's quite ironic that she's turning out to be a big girl since she was a tiny baby at 8lbs at 9 weeks. Even the vets and trainer said she will be a small standard-- I'm very happy she's growing.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

My groomer has told me (and groomed accordingly) that the hair on the head/neck/ears and below the hocks are the slowest growing on the whole body. So when Stella is trimmed no hair is taken off her topknot/crest/neck/shoulder area or below the hocks. The rest catches up pretty quickly. The pictures below are Stella at the groomer before on of her shows at about 8 months old. The second one is us after a show when we got home. And the third one is right after her groom into the "Modified Lamb" at about 1yr old due to coat change. See the head/neck and legs are left alone cause they are the slow growing areas.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Stella is BEAUTIFUL! Her brindle pattern pops out more in the modified lamb. And yes I do see that the hocks were left unchanged when you changed her groom. I guess I might have to wait a long while before it gets like the picture I want. 

Idk why but it seems like Mira's thighs still have too much hair compared to a modern? I don't think it matters much now because of the lack of hock hair but when it grows out do the thighs need to be cut shorter/tighter? I'd like some critique on how to shape it better

Edit: question about bands! Can you leave a top knot banded over night or do you have to take them off in case of breaking hair? I don't have that metal thing to break bands, so how would I break it. (this may be a really dumb question)


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Now remember I am defiantly not a pro! But I think her thigh area looks to long due to the lower leg not being longer that the top part. And when she has more topknot/neck hair and it angles back towards her tail, I think the top of the leg will blend in just fine. Also her puppy coat (as you said) is soft and floppy and does not have the tight spring to it that makes the Modern look so crisp. Puppy hair is to fly away. I think you will get there, she just needs a lot more time to grow hair! (and go through the dreaded COAT CHANGE)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mithy said:


> Edit: question about bands! Can you leave a top knot banded over night or do you have to take them off in case of breaking hair? I don't have that metal thing to break bands, so how would I break it. (this may be a really dumb question)


Pull and snap. And they can wear them overnight. Show dogs have bands or wraps changed a few times a week, as needed.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Anders Rosell (world renowned breeder and groomer) of Avatar Poodles did a seminar in New Jersey recently. Below are some photos he showed of a properly executed modern trim. It's the terrier version, which means the ears and tail are shaved. If the ears and tail were left full, it would be a regular modern trim.

Eta: won't let me upload more than one photo from my phone. Will upload the others when I'm on a computer.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, the thighs and back of legs would be shorter on a modern. If you did it now on your girl, it will help balance the shortness of the rest of the leg. My girl is growing out from a shave here, so still needs lots of hair, but taking the back of legs short and upper thigh, it gives her a more pleasing outline.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She looks soooooo nice. Just lovely. That is such a nice trim. One of these days I'm going to take my dogs to a real groomer and stop butchering them.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Anders Rosell (world renowned breeder and groomer) of Avatar Poodles did a seminar in New Jersey recently. Below are some photos he showed of a properly executed modern trim. It's the terrier version, which means the ears and tail are shaved. If the ears and tail were left full, it would be a regular modern trim.
> 
> Eta: won't let me upload more than one photo from my phone. Will upload the others when I'm on a computer.


Thank you, I searched Anders Rosell online. I couldn't find any pics from the seminar in NJ but I did find these... I'll just add them to my collection of photos to admire lol
10923582_10204891365596360_7349618668259712782_n by Mithy M
11947661_10206460926034390_7374463822563120994_n by Mithy M
10505589_10204891364756339_8951147550980544244_n by Mithy M




wolfcub81 said:


> Yes, the thighs and back of legs would be shorter on a modern. If you did it now on your girl, it will help balance the shortness of the rest of the leg. My girl is growing out from a shave here, so still needs lots of hair, but taking the back of legs short and upper thigh, it gives her a more pleasing outline.


Thank you, I knew her top leg looked funky! I think the groomer gave her more of a bichon type butt also.. I'll just ask her to angulate it more next time. If I touch it now i'd ruin it!



Poodlebeguiled said:


> She looks soooooo nice. Just lovely. That is such a nice trim. One of these days I'm going to take my dogs to a real groomer and stop butchering them.


I have seen your pictures of Matisse, don't be so hard on yourself. You put him in a lovely trim that suits him very much.


Here are some more pictures of my girl since she was looking so lovely in the sun! I just love taking pics of her, she's so sweet. She looked up at a bird in that last pic and I caught it just in time


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The level of skill and specific poodle grooming knowledge required to properly execute the modern trim as shown above really is above what most pet groomers are experienced doing. Not that they aren't capable, its just that it isn't what they do because it isn't what pet owners typically want or are capable of maintaining. Not to mention, the amount of time it would take compared to how much quicker it is to do you standard pet trims. You'd be expecting to pay well over $150 for a properly hand scissored trim like that! I have some fantastic groomers near me all with lots of experience showing and grooming poodles. Still, I learned long ago that if I want fancy pet trims, I had to learn to start to learn to do it myself!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Yes, I do agree with you. The groomer I chose has standard poodles herself and has tried all types of clips on them including the continental, I think she can help me get what I'm looking for. Yet, I want to learn how to groom myself and I will keep practicing on her at home as I'm an avid learner  It will most likely be a modified modern since I want a full top knot. I'm not looking for perfection, this is for fun.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

AngelAviary said:


> And the third one is right after her groom into the "Modified Lamb" at about 1yr old due to coat change. See the head/neck and legs are left alone cause they are the slow growing areas.


Oh, so that's the name of Maizie's clip! I'm still very green about the different clips. Stella is stunning in any clip  

Mithy, Mira is just gorgeous. What breeder is she from?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words zooeysmom! I really love her cut she is in now. and Maizie is looking fantastic in it as well! I don't think she could look bad in any cut!

Mithy, love the first photo! I love the head tilt! A pretty girl enjoying a pretty sunny day!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you zooeysmom, she is from Nola Mahoney- firebrook poodles in NJ  Maizie is beautiful as well, have I said how much I admire her silver shading?


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's mine in modern trim and a T-clip. Loved both


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Ohh thank you! It looks so similar to what I want (full top knot and tail) I appreciate this. I still need time to grow out Mira but she's coming along. 

(I just saw Igor's thread! Handsome dog)


----------

